

RAPT: A physics-intensive HTML5 Platformer - Justin_Time
http://raptjs.heroku.com

======
Justin_Time
This is a game I created with 2 other students for Mozilla's Game On
competition. It works best in Chrome or Safari, but is generally playable in
Firefox 4. If you sign up for an account, you can make your own levels and
share your levels page with anyone!

~~~
bhickey
This project is far and away the best thing to ever come out of CS32 at Brown.
The HTML5 version is more than enough forgiveness for neglecting to to reply
to the e-mail I sent you on May 18, 2010. ;)

~~~
davepeck
It's pretty great, though if I had a Solaris box handy I might pit it against
the networked multiplayer Zelda game a CS32 team wrote in '97. ;-)

~~~
Justin_Time
That sounds awesome, and it came way before Four Swords!

------
ashish01
Feel of the game is very similar to this Ninja game (<http://games1.org/flash-
games/NGame>) done in flash. Its amazing how much can now be done in HTML
itself.

~~~
ZoFreX
For anyone wondering, this is "N" by Metanet software[1] (remember the
developer name, as the game is impossible to Google). There's a paid version
on XBLA, personally I prefer keyboard controls.

[1]: <http://www.metanetsoftware.com/>

------
jasonkester
You seem to need to play each level twice, which is kind of annoying. I
eventually made it 150% through the first level, then closed the tab.

I probably would have kept playing if there was a single player version.

------
pohl
Nice physics. The WASD control is unplayable in a dvorak mapping, though. I
had to give up on the first level.

------
exch
I like it. Performs well and it's entertaining. Although I must admit I have
some difficulty getting my right and left hand to accurately control both
characters at the same time. That's not so much an issue with the game as it
is with my lacking motor control though.

------
AndyJPartridge
That's good :) I'm playing with Javascript gaming/coding at the moment, so
this is very educational. Thanks.

Some single player gaming would be great, although huddling round the keyboard
is very (very) social :-)

------
infocaptor
Totally awesome. HTML5 rocks

